# bike bag for easyjet?



## Georgem123 (26 May 2014)

hi all

I'm looking to put my bike in one of those plastic bags for a flight back from italy. 
Has anyone got anyexperience with plastic bags on easyjet , or do they expect it to be in a cardboard box?


thanks


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 May 2014)

Wouldn't trust my bike in a plastic bag TBH, especially with baggage handlers.

The only time I've flown with my bike I used an ALAN bike box. I hired mine though from a local LBS.

Lots of people just use cardboard bike boxes and plenty bubble wrap though. You can pick one up from your LBS.


----------



## Georgem123 (26 May 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> Wouldn't trust my bike in a plastic bag TBH, especially with baggage handlers.
> 
> The only time I've flown with my bike I used an ALAN bike box. I hired mine though from a local LBS.
> 
> Lots of people just use cardboard bike boxes and plenty bubble wrap though. You can pick one up from your LBS.



yea , iwould do that but it will be in italy that im flying bak from as im cycling out there. 
I have heard that plastic bags actually sometimes work better as the baggage handlers can see whats in there so arent as prone to chucking it.


----------



## steveindenmark (26 May 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> Wouldn't trust my bike in a plastic bag TBH, especially with baggage handlers.
> 
> The only time I've flown with my bike I used an ALAN bike box. I hired mine though from a local LBS.
> 
> Lots of people just use cardboard bike boxes and plenty bubble wrap though. You can pick one up from your LBS.



I am not being funny but having only flown once with your bike, you have not got a lot of experience to fall back on.

I have flown all over Europe with my bikes and find that baggage handlers take care of bikes. The only problems have had have been of my own making and always concern mudguards.

I carry mine bike in a home made bag, made from spinnaker cloth. It is very light and thin material, but strong. I turn the handlebar, take off pedals but put them back on the inside. I take off the derailleur and fasten it to the bike and just let it hang. I take the caps off the valves but don't let the tyres down unless I am told to. I have never had a tyre go POP or a bike damaged or lost.

I have a long, thin length of elastic chord that I wrap around the outside of the bike bag and it gives the handlers something to grab hold of.

When I reach my destination the bag folds up small and goes in a pannier. That way I am don't have all the hassle of dumping boxes or finding another box to come back. I simply ride to and from the airport.

I have read very few instances where bikes are damaged in transit. I cannot think of one where the bike was made unusable.

A lot of people on here uses C2C bags with tape and seem to manage OK.

Steve


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 May 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> I am not being funny





steveindenmark said:


> You have not got a lot of experience to fall back on.



Perfectly true on both counts  

However, does that mean I'm not entitled to recount my own experience, limited or otherwise?

I know the Alan bike box is not the most practical of things, but I was aware of it's size, (having done my homework), and it wasn't an issue for a straightforward family holiday arrangement.

Ride safe


----------



## Brandane (26 May 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> I am not being funny but having only flown once with your bike, you have not got a lot of experience to fall back on.
> 
> I have flown all over Europe with my bikes and find that baggage handlers take care of bikes. The only problems have had have been of my own making and always concern mudguards.
> 
> ...


I am flying to Bordeaux on Thursday using this very method (having ditched the cardboard box I acquired as it involves too much dismantling and re-assembling of the bike). First time flying with a bike and a touch wary TBH.. It has to pass through the hands of 3 lots of handlers, at Glasgow, Gatwick, and Bordeaux. Your experiences have given me a bit of peace of mind. Fingers crossed!
Those made for purpose bike boxes look great, but expensive if you don't use them often, and a PITA if you're not flying home from the same airport. I am returning via ferry and train.


----------



## Georgem123 (26 May 2014)

thanks for the replies,, but i was just looking for anyones experiences with easy jet?


----------



## rich p (26 May 2014)

Georgem123 said:


> thanks for the replies,, but i was just looking for anyones experiences with easy jet?


I've only ever used a cardboard box or a bike bag with EJ. Why not email or phone them.


----------



## Brandane (26 May 2014)

Georgem123 said:


> thanks for the replies,, but i was just looking for anyones experiences with easy jet?


Here's what their website says: 
_*Bicycles*
Bicycles are permitted for carriage provided that specific criteria is met: _

_The bicycle must be packaged in a bicycle box or bag _
_Only one bicycle per box/bag is permitted _
_No other items can be carried in the bicycle box/bag (i.e. clothing) _
_The handlebars must be flush with the frame. _
_Pedals must be removed or flush against the frame _
_ 
Bicycles with hydraulic suspensions or brake systems will be accepted. 


A non-refundable fee will be charged. A bicycle can be added at the time of making your booking. Alternatively if you wish to add a bicycle once your booking has been confirmed and your booking was made online at easyJet.com please login to your My easyJet account and go to ‘My bookings'. Click the ‘View’ button on the required booking and 'Add Sports Equipment' from the menu on the right hand side. _

_ 
If your booking was made through our contact centre, at the airport or by a travel agent you can add a bicycle by contacting our Customer Service Team._

Obviously the care and handling your bike receives will be the same no matter what airline you fly with, as these matters are sub contracted to baggage handling companies. So at Glasgow for example, Servisair will be the ones carefully placing your bike in the hold of the plane, whether the plane has Easyjet or British Airways painted on the side.


----------



## rich p (26 May 2014)

Brandane said:


> Here's what their website says:
> _*Bicycles*
> Bicycles are permitted for carriage provided that specific criteria is met: _
> 
> ...


I think the question is what constitutes a bag?
Do they mean custom-made bike bags or does that include plastic CTC type bags?


----------



## Brandane (26 May 2014)

rich p said:


> I think the question is what constitutes a bag?
> Do they mean custom-made bike bags or does that include plastic CTC type bags?


Good question! Open to interpretation I suppose; and the mood of the check-in staff. Smile a lot and be nice to them .


----------



## roadrash (26 May 2014)

if any one is looking for a bag
http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/for-sale-chain-reaction-bike-bag/1063482826
near wigan
dont know if thats what the airlines call a bike bag though

just to say its not mine but its near my home address


----------



## Crankarm (27 May 2014)

Brandane said:


> Good question! Open to interpretation I suppose; and the mood of the check-in staff. *Smile a lot and be nice to them* .



Yeah, but not so much that you arouse suspicions and get arrested ………………...


----------



## Blue Hills (27 May 2014)

I've used this with easyjet.

Folds up to the size of a fat A4 pad. You use extra padding inside. And pipe lagging etc.

Mark it well on the outside with "delicate stickers"

Getting the bike in is a slight struggle. But it's very easy to carry. I took mine to Stansted on buses and walking with two other bags - no problem.

https://www.groundeffect.co.nz/product/BAG/TAR/


----------



## steveindenmark (27 May 2014)

Smokey, you are totally correct. You are entitled to share your experiences. I didn't mean to sound like a Pratt.

Rich. I have never had a "proper" bike bag and have never had any problems. If they don't stipulate the type of bag in their blurb, they can't really say much as long as the bike is covered. Sometimes I find it is best not to ask too many questions.

Steve


----------



## smokeysmoo (27 May 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> Smokey, you are totally correct. You are entitled to share your experiences. I didn't mean to sound like a Pratt.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (29 May 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PADDED-BI...-TRANSPORT-UK-CASE-LUGGAGE-RACE-/290752539101

i use one of these with easy jet, six flights so far and so far so good....


----------



## BigonaBianchi (30 May 2014)

When flying easyjet I find the best policy is to pack bike in bike.bag above, stuff as much kit and clothing in with bike, lie about bag weight at check in .


----------



## Blue Hills (30 May 2014)

I thought they weighed it?


----------



## mmmmartin (30 May 2014)

Blue Hills said:


> I thought they weighed it?


Yes they do, because they need to know the weight the aircraft is carrying.
There is a thread on here, started by me, called "I flew with my bike and this is what happened" (or similar). Take a look. Some reassuring comments.
I prefer the plastic bag method: the only time I know someone's bike was damaged was in a cardboard box. Also there is much faffing with packing it all in the box. With a box you just turn the bars, switch the pedals and bung it in.
I have flown with easyJet six times and not had a problem.


----------



## Blue Hills (31 May 2014)

mmmmartin said:


> Yes they do, because they need to know the weight the aircraft is carrying.



Yes, that's what I thought. So I'm afraid I don't understand Mr Bianchi's advice to lie about the weight.

I've flown bike's with Easyjet a few times and have found them very good.


----------



## insurin (3 Jun 2014)

I have done several journeys with easyjet from liverpool/Manchester and back from wherever I have been. I have used a bikebag like one of these http://www.evanscycles.com/products/tifosi/lightweight-unpadded-bike-bag-ec005973 which takes up the top compartment of my panniers. It's torn a little now from where it has been roughed up. I have also used the clear plastic bags like this http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ctc-plastic-bike-bag/ They were only £6 at the time now they are £12. Also easyjet was £18 for a bike and now it's £35. I should point out that I always use a cardboard box from Halfords on the way out.

Anyway, I have never had any issues. No damage.


----------



## apb (5 Jun 2014)

My brother and i recently went from Edinburgh to Bordeaux with RyanAir. I don't find it's the airlines fault but the airport / luggage handlers that have the issue.

I use a plastic bag and it was fine, it's easier for the luggage handlers to carry. When i got to Bordeaux my rear derailleur hanger was bent. I was able to straighten it by hand, but i was a bit p!ssed. On the way back the Bordeaux airport people had problems getting the bikes through the x-ray machine and wanted me to lower my seat. I tried to explain, in my best french, that my tools were in my bag that had already been checked in and with a little help it went through ok but it was a major hassle. Anyway i didn't think we'd see those bikes again and i was shocked to see them unloading the bikes in edinburgh. Our bikes aren't very expensive, which was good as i saw the Edinburgh luggage handlers not really treating the bikes (or any luggage) with any sort of care.

A cardboard box may give you a little bit more cushioning, but the next time i take any bike on a plane i will fit a rear derailleur protector.


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Jun 2014)

Whenever I have taken a derailleur bike by plane I have removed it and taped it between the stays.


----------



## frank9755 (5 Jun 2014)

I've used a CTC plastic bike bag with Easyjet on about half a dozen occasions with no problems.


----------

